# PhotoShop Phreak



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 1, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Thought i would start a thread called PhotoShop Phreak. If you have any PhotoShopped pictures you would like to add to this thread we would like to see them. Here are some of the Pics we did. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 1, 2006)

*And a few more.  *


----------



## Mutt (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice lookin pics man. Cool borders. (some of em make me dizzy tho. LOL)


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 1, 2006)

those are so nice... very easy on the eyes... i want a tshirt....


----------



## LdyLunatic (Oct 1, 2006)

nice....a whole thread of hot buds  

i shall have to work on the photoshop thing...i have never used it before  

damn fine pics Bro


----------



## sandman (Oct 1, 2006)

Photoshop is fun


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Oct 1, 2006)

ok...lets see if this works.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Oct 2, 2006)

OMG....elephants really do fly


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh My God!

I'm seeing pink elephants again...

My shrink was wrong!


----------



## sandman (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah!Now the whole world can get stoned!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Oct 2, 2006)

ok...this _is_ fun!


----------

